# Is it hard to make a install CD?



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure where to place this but programming seemed logical.  Since I am selling my X1950's I thought it would be nice to include a CD with the 7.12 Catalyst Drivers for all Windows OS's.  Is it a task to make a install CD?  I have never made one and can't find much when googling the topic.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just burn the installers on a CD?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 8, 2008)

That would be a nice gesture, but shouldn't windows get whomever your selling it to to a point where they can go online and get what they need? Dan? Hmmmm.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2008)

I have all the installers for Home/XP, XP MCE, XP Pro x64, Vista 32, and Vista 64.  I want to know if there is a simple way I could say make a menu that points to each installer for each OS so that incase someone who buys the card doesn't have problems with the card due to drivers not functioning correctly.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking just have the autorun file point to an html page with links to the installers? A full menu might be a bit much when there's a good chance the buyer will just toss the disc


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd just toss em all on a disk, or tell em to get it online. other point is that when they buy it, your CD will be outdated - so you can always burn a driver CD off when someone DOEs buy it.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2008)

You could write an autorun file that launches a batch file that asks then what OS they have and then launch the appropriate executable for installation, but it's not worth your time.

Most people buying a discreet graphics card know where to get the latest drivers, and if they do not they can come here to TPU and ask. If they have never heard of TPU, they are not worthy anyway 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

